# C’è gente che ha solo i fiori sul terrazzo



## Leda (21 Luglio 2016)

C’è gente che ha solo i fiori sul terrazzo
non ha amici, non ha cene, non ha pub
versano lì il loro amore
i fiori li guardano innamorati.
Me lo ha detto una signora
sola in un marzo freddo
guardando con timore il cielo plumbeo
“aspetto che viene bel tempo
perché io non ho più nessuno sa
ho solo i fiori.”
*

Francesca Serragnoli - da "Il rubino del martedì"


----------

